# Any reccomendations



## sez1 (17 March 2013)

Not sure where to put this post, but I'm looking for a waterproof warm coat that will keep me cosy, waterproof and protected from the wind whilst riding and on the yard and seeing as sales will be coming up I've been looking around for a good one. 
Anyone know where I should go or which coat/company I should go for?


----------



## Tabula Rasa (19 March 2013)

Go to a walking/hiking shop 

They are always good for money plus the people there know their stuff  

Tabula Rasa x


----------



## Tammytoo (20 March 2013)

Musto and Mountain Horse are my favourites - not the cheapest but they last for years (my Musto died last year aged 12!).

One thing to look out for though is to make sure it has a 2-way zip.  I bought a walking jacket last year, but the zip on the bottom broke when I rode in it, so that was £50 wasted as it was going to cost too much to have the zip replaced.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (27 March 2013)

Tammytoo said:



			Musto and Mountain Horse are my favourites - not the cheapest but they last for years (my Musto died last year aged 12!).
		
Click to expand...

Second that. I too have both and they just don't wear out. Think you do get what you pay for.
If you want a coat to wear for riding do buy a proper riding coat made for the purpose. I tend to have one for the yard and keep a tidy one for riding as the yard one gets really dirty and smelly!! 
As the weather is awful have a bit of retail therapy checking out your local tack shops.


----------



## hnmisty (27 March 2013)

I've had several Harry Hall jackets and been happy with them- plus I can fit in kids' sizes! 

I have a whole host of "outdoors" waterproofs, Rab, Mountain Equipment etc, but they are not cut for riding and are a bit longer in length so you'd end up sitting on the bottom of them. (This could just be me, as I'm short, but they are cut differently)


----------



## sweethorse (28 March 2013)

Hi !
I buy all my outdoor equipment in the internet.
I got a good warm and waterproof jacket from northface and very good boots from horseland. The last thing I bought was one of the new IWC watches. I needed a good and resistent wrist watch for my outdoor ridings.


----------



## Sprout (28 March 2013)

They are not cheap, but I have had my Musto for over 15 years and its been fantastic.


----------



## sweethorse (3 April 2013)

true. good quality has his price  I prefer to spend more money and to keep stuff for several years than buy new things every month.


----------

